# Phrases used during an airline trip.



## Yoshi8765

I know saying urgent is not encouraged in a thread, but this is actually very urgent. 

You see, my grandmother is returning from the US to Japan via plane. She is in her 80's but she is going alone! She has a transfer too. She will have wheelchair service and so an escort most of the time, but the only language she speaks is Japanese. On top of that, she has poor eyesight and extremely bad hearing. So, I have decided to make a translation sheet in English, Japanese, and Korean since she will be taking Korean Air. I am Japanese and fluent in English so I got English and Japanese down, but I don't speak Korean... 

I've been using wordrefence a lot for my studies and it's the best multilingual dictionary I've ever seen so far! So, I thought the people on this website can help me with the Korean phrases. 

Now, the reason it's very urgent is that she will be leaving in 2 days! It is Thursday where I live and she will leave on Saturday morning.

I'll attach the word file with the phrases in English and Japanese. Please tell me the phrases in Korean in order as seen in the word file. Please suggest any phrases you think will be useful as well. I don't think you have to translate the numbers at all, although I don't know about Korean. I know this is very urgent and I'm deeply sorry. Thank you in advance as this will help so, so much.


----------



## want8

Sorry I read your posting too lately. Hope your grandmother's trip went well.


----------



## Yoshi8765

want8 said:


> Sorry I read your posting too lately. Hope your grandmother's trip went well.



Thank you. My grandmother's trip went better than expected. As there was no escort service and only wheelchair service, I was a bit worried. But, it turns out there was someone with her all the way and she did not have to use the translation page even once!  It went so smoothly that my grandmother was convinced she can come back to the Americas safely again.


----------



## horangi

I know this is too late but in the unlikely event that someone else had this concern:

A flight (even one operated by Korean Airlines) between Japan and the US would have at least one flight attendant who speaks Japanese. Moreover, they would probably all speak English.


----------

